# Saturday Report, Pensacola Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Went 6 for 8 on Pomps this afternoon. Lost one at the beach, the other long. All fish were jumpers, pulling a 3 ounce pyramid out of the water with them. Slow bite picking up toward sunset. Started at 2:30 and landed number 6 just after the sun went down. My God is sooooooooooo good!

All bites on shrimp.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Good job dude. Any size to them? All the pomps over here have been in the just legal to 15in range lately, or at least for me they have


----------



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Great Trip!
Thanks for the report. Hope to make it out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

What size hook are you guys using?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

bigspoon17 said:


> What size hook are you guys using?


I think I use smaller than most, but a #1 circle is my favorite.

"Any size to them? "

All my fish were in that same range Chris. The other guys I hear from over here are doing the same thing. 

Here's something interesting: On of the guys I fish with caught 2 Florida Pompano today in that size range and 2 BIG African Pomps! This is an experienced surf fisherman of super high integrity. He doesn't carry a camera or phone, so no pics. Only African I've seen was super small caught off Ft. Pickens Pier. Ever heard of such?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive caught several Juvy African Pomps in the sound under Sikes before. Ive always thought the big APs were a deeper water fish over structure. Really cool none the less. I will tell you what though, the little two to three pound APs I was catching sure fought like hell, I couldnt imagine a twenty plus pound bruiser.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome I'm glad someone did well today. I was only able to fish a few hours this morning with no luck using fleas. I know many or most peel the shrimp before baiting them but how much of the shrimp do you use all a small piece? Thanks for the report! I'm hitting it again tomorrow...


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Pompano Joe,

Great haul...were those fish caught on fresh dead shrimp or ghost shrimp?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Only time I've seen a AP was about 10yrs ago at Bob Sikes. It was only about 12-14in and came off the hook on the way up. At the time I didn't know what the heck it was, just that it was very different from any fish I had ever hooked. Put up a hell of a fight for it's size! Would love to battle a big one :yes:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Two more Pomps on Sunday afternoon. Know of 5 more caught on P'cola Beach today.


----------

